# rear end question



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

i found a ten bolt for sale when going to pick it up what should I be looking for I figure count and visually inspect the gear anything else ? its not in the car but is supposed to be useable with a 355 gear.Whats a decent fair price on one of these ??? if its usable?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68gtohawk8369 said:


> i found a ten bolt for sale when going to pick it up what should I be looking for I figure count and visually inspect the gear anything else ? its not in the car but is supposed to be useable with a 355 gear.Whats a decent fair price on one of these ??? if its usable?



It is a posi? Check the yoke area for signs of leakage and if the yoke will mate up to your drive shaft. I purchased a new Pontiac one for 900. Used ones I seen vary as high as 800.00 I seen at swap meets depending on condition. Before purchasing see if you are able to view the insides and look at the stampings on the gear for 3:55 verification. For me personally, unless I know the seller I am not too trusting on others selling items like this to just take their word.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's an open rear (non posi) it's worth maybe $200-$300. If it's a posi, and decent, it's worth $500-up.


----------

